# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  12/?/2007 My Two Freaking Weird Vivid Dreams That I Bothered to Write Down and Save

## Kael Seoras

This one happened sometime in...2005 I believe...wrote it down an hour after waking up...the surgery bit refers to back surgery I got the summer before i had the dream...sometime in the fall I think because I hella showed it off at a school football game and those are in the fall (pep band oh yea  ::lol::   ::D:  )...anyway...it's "The Goya Dream" omg!  ::lol:: 

"At first it was kind of a reality showI think (don't really remember the beginning...)...it somehow involved my crazy history teacher.

...Ok around here the strangeness starts...there's this young Chinese emperor guy, bout 20 or 30, named Goya. Some events unfold and I end up being bent over on my knees with my hands tied behind me along with a friend (dont know her in real life) whos about 10 years old, also with a bunch of other people, all men all wearing some kind of red and black uniform, a bit like samurai robes (but this is in China, not Japan). We're being held trial, for an assassination I think, I cant remember if me and my friend actually did it but I think we did...then there's a disturbance and some chaos, I'm not bound anymore and I manage to get away...but as I'm running these three 10 year old girls go after me and I know they are going to kill me! I think they're the friends of the girl I was being held trial with and they were angry because I got away while she was still under arrest and we were supposed to stick together. 

So now I'm running super fast...and I somehow end up in my elementary school, except it doesn't look a thing like it I just know it is. There's lots of hills and hundreds of kids playing on them and there are various things on the hills that the kids are playing with...it's all very colorful...so anyway I run into the school building and I'm running through a classroom that has blue carpet (don't know the name for the texture, but it's not shag and it's not thick). Suddenly I'm running in somewhat slow-mo down a ramp in the room and I see my middle school principal in the student-desk nearest to me, he's probably the teacher, he asks me what I'm doing, I explain that I'm in a hurry and keep running, there's this women in the room too at the teacher desk doing stuff on the computer...I've somehow given her the notion that I can help her with something on the computer... I say "Sorry, can't help you right now" and keep running out the room, then turn right into a narrow hallway. 

Its white with tiles on the floor, looks like it belongs in a hospital...keep running past doors till finally this young woman with not-quite-shoulder-length straight brunette hair (the hair is very pretty, no frizz) sees me and knows my whole predicament and pulls me into a room...turns out its the kind of bathroom that you use for hospital lab tests of urine. (o.O okay...Im in a hospital now...) Suddenly I'm in a hospital patients robe (no! it's memories of my surgery  :Sad:  ) and she hands me the thing for the lab test that I pee in...except its a big blue tray (the exact tray for when I was recovering and when I went to the bathroom I had to go in it so they could see how much pee I was releasing) I'm sorry, but I want to give the exact details...so anyway she gives it too me and says something like "don't worry just pee into this and the girls will think someone is doing a lab test in here and they won't be able to find you...so she leaves and I sit on the toilet and start peeing except I dont bother to use the tray yet...and for some reason my pee looks like water...and I'm peeing for about a minute O.o...finally I get some in the tray because I feel I should for the test...then I leave the bathroom...and suddenly everything gets all dark and evil and my character isn't in the dream anymore...

Goya is there and looks more evilish now and he has small evil creature beside him, he has this little podium thing on his desk and there's a vision of fire on top and he's all like "Muahaha I'm the evil emperor..." then he sees that someone is witnessing him and he says "oops!" the vision on the podium changes to lava and he says something like "I am the kind benevolent emperor I will do good for my empire..." then there's focus on the lava vision, and Goya says "let me explain how I came to be..." somewhere in here theres a battle in the woods and the both armies are wearing the same thing, Asian-like battle suits that are red and black. You can see, sadly, the good army being defeated by Goya, and you see the Goya has taken over...then it gets back to the lava vision and the lava turns into little crystals that turn into some alien-looking God thing, Goya narrates "the primeval lava formed the Gods" there are more the Gods until suddenly they spekal the whole universe "the Gods became more and more...until there were 20 million...""

Yea...weird...that's all I can say  ::lol:: 

This one happened a few days before November 19 this year, when I wrote it down in my blog on www.audrey1.com (check it out if you're an Audrey Hepburn fan  ::D:   :wink2:  ) Two things I know for sure: I have been on vacation to Hawaii, Oahu to be specific, and all the cool stuff was on the wet side of the island, people often referred to "the other side" The other thing is that the Audrey Hepburn Children's Fund is selling bags which I have seen photos of. Where the heck everything else came from, I don't know...except maybe the cabin in the Californian woods is slightly inspired by my grandparent's place in the Californian foothills.

"I was on vacation in Hawaii with my family. We were staying in a large, very nice cabin in the woods, which were like California woods, even though we were in Hawaii...lol. The cabin was two stories. Its front wall was actually two big windows, one for each floor. There was a village down the road, in the valley. We were on a gently sloped hill. Mom and I were in the den, which was cement and had a rug and a sofa and possibly a fireplace. I was really into sixties hippy-ish clothes and Mom got mad at me  ::?:   ::lol::  I had a bunch of boxes of toys and one of them was a toy Model T Ford with a picture of late-sixties Audrey Hepburn on it. It was like those Children's Fund Audrey Bags except it was a toy Model T Ford. Yea weird  :tongue2: 

Then it got to the highly unpleasant nightmare part, which just had to utilize my hate/fear of fire and people dying of fire  :Eek:  

We went down to the village and we were going for a walk when suddenly a big storm was coming and everyone in the village started getting worried. Little things began to rain down from the sky. I watched as one landed in a woman's hair. She just stood there as her hair ignited, then her face, then her whole body. Everyone started running around screaming as the fire starters rained down from the sky, doing nothing to the buildings and vegetation yet but burning people. I hardly noticed because as I watched the woman burn I screamed "No I don't wanna see! Make it stop!" Either I or my dad or both covered my eyes but as we were escaping I still caught some glimpses of people burning including a little boy. I kept screaming and crying.

Then suddenly I was back inside the cabin but I wasn't myself, instead I was watching two men who I suppose were vacationing with us, a short, chubby bald man and a tall, thin man with thinning brown hair, who were trapped in the cabin. They were on the second floor, in a large living room that took up the whole floor, and had nice rugs on the wood floor and sofas and tables and a cabinet or two. My family and I were somewhere safe. There was a great roaring and trembling and the storm outside had gotten to a point where if you go outside you're dead. Also, the men inside had a good chance of dying. It felt like the apocalypse. The men were cowering as they awaited death. Then a feeling of intensity came as the tall man said, "Wait! We don't have to die! We can make it out of this!" The short man said "No! We're gonna die!" The tall man said "No! We can make it!" Then I became him and rushed downstairs, determined to find a way out.

Then suddenly it was all over. Downstairs, I looked out the large windows and saw the clear blue sky and the sun and the trees. Then I was myself again and the whole family was back and we were all hugging each other saying "You're safe!" Then it was as if the storm hadn't even happened. Mom said "Ok, well, the Hawaii vacation's over, we have to pack up and leave now." But it wasn't because of the storm, it was because we had reached the end of our scheduled vacation. (I didn't even remember the nightmare until I woke up). 

I was no longer into the sixties clothes and Mom and I reconciled  ::lol::  We packed up everything and got into the car and then got onto the interstate to go to California...yea the interstate, I suppose Hawaii was on the mainland  ::lol::   :tongue2:  As we were driving I thought "We've only been to the nice beaches two times!" (I imagined "nice beach" as your typical Hawaiian beach: white sand, a palm tree, turquoise sea, blue sky) So I frantically yelled to Mom and Dad, "before we leave can we please go to the nice beach just one more time!" They said "yea ok." We were now on an overpass with a bunch of cars, and under us was a freeway with a bunch of cars. We were driving towards the lush green Hawaiian mountains and Mom and Dad didn't seem to know which way to go. I rolled down my window and pointed towards the mountains, saying "I think the good ones are on the other side." A tour guide was outside my window and heard me.

Suddenly we were all standing in a Hawaiian town square on a cobblestone-ish street, with tourists walking around, and the tour guide said, "yea they're on the other side." So we gave our thanks and headed  down the street towards the nice beach. The tour guide kept following us, blabbering about all the other great things we could do. When we finally got him off our backs, Mom said reprovingly but with a smile, "you shouldn't have said anything." I was like "yea ok whatever sorry  :Oops:  "

Then we were at the nice beach but it had some tall blue structures on it and a big crowd. There was a festival going on. As part of the festivities, the structures were launching people (yea I dunno, weird  ::?:   :tongue2:  ) Then there was an auction. My sister Claire was the last bidder, bidding $1,000, but the auctioneer didn't acknowledge her and ended the auction. We were all like "wait a second..." Especially me. I said "But wait, she bid! That's not right!" Then Claire gave me a look and Dad said, "shh! The auction's over, we can't say anything even if she did bid...wait, I have an idea." He left for a second then came back with a reddish sign that had what seemed to be purple writing on it, but the colors blended into each other, like wet red and purple watercolor paint blending together. He lifted the sign, signaling that Claire had bid so the auction couldn't be over.

Mom woke me up. I remembered the nightmare part first  :Sad:  Oh well  :tongue2: 

Freaking weird dream.  ::?:   ::lol:: 

...By they way, yes the dream was crazy vivid. No, the quotes aren't verbatim, they just capture the mood I remember. My memory isn't that good  ::lol:: "

And you know what? That wasn't even the whole dream. There's a whole big chunk preceding that I don't remember quite well enough to document.

Weird dreams eh?...anyone care to attempt interpretation?  :tongue2:

----------


## Idolfan

Wow  ::shock:: 

That was an entertaining read! Dream epics are always good, I've experienced many dreams similar to things in this. It's really common for places to be mixed up and the same always happens with me. I can't interpret it but thanks for sharing!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hello, Kael. Please open up a "Kael's Submissions" thread in the Submissions forum, and keep a running log of every dream you're going to be posting in the gallery, along with a link to where they are in your journal.

Also, when posting a new dream here in the gallery, please provide the month that the dream happened, in the title, to help me keep tabs on how many dreams people are posting, per month. If you can't edit this one on your own, let me know the date, and I will add it into the title for you. Thank you.

----------


## Kael Seoras

I can't edit my post, no edit button, so I'll need you to do it for me. I don't remember the months the dreams happened, but since you want the months to keep track of how many dream are posted per month I guess you could put December 2007 in the title.

Thanks ^_^

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. I tacked a make-shift date on them, for now.

This month, since we are just getting the Gallery thing started, I'm being pretty lenient on who posts what, when, but as we go forward, everyone is going to have to start sticking to the rules. Remember that, in order to have your dreams in the Gallery, you will _have_ to have your own Dream Journal on Dream Views, and be able to provide links to those journal entries. 

Oh, and I haven't had a chance to actually read through your dreams yet, but when I do, I'll give you some feedback.  ::content::

----------


## Kael Seoras

Ok, thanks ^_^ When I get a good new dream to post I'll have the date for it  :smiley:

----------

